# Video of Beatles and Enneagram analysis!



## Baerlieber (May 18, 2015)

So this is a really thorough video commentary on the Beatles' Enneagram types and weirdly funny. Thought I'd share. 






The verdict according to this vid: 
Paul McCartney- classic 3
John Lennon 6 (but can be mistaken for 5 or 9)
George Harrison 9 (but can seem a lot like a 4) 
Ringo Starr- classic 9


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

Interesting video (though I wish she had edited it down a bit...)! Typology and The Beatles are two of my favorites, too c:

I'll add my personal guesses and analyze differences from the video:
Paul - 3w2 so/sx (tritype 369)
John - 6w5 sx/so (tritype (64x - gut fix is up in the air for me)
George - 1w9/9w1 sp/sx (tritype (1/9)54)
Ringo - 7w6 so/sp (tritype 792)

I had never considered 6 for John before, but I think that definitely fits. He was certainly unhealthy for much of his life, though. I see a clear 5 wing for him-- the cerebral, analytical wit he had is a defining characteristic (I was *this close* to returning to 5w6 as my guess).

I don't agree with her that George's emotionality in his lyrics is 4-like. His focus wasn't on being different/unique, his focus was on merging with god and the greater universe. Way more 9 than 4. I do think he might have 4w5 in his tritype, because there is a bit of that melancholy emotionality about him, but if anything, it's his last fix. She also doesn't touch upon the critical, perfectionistic outlook he had on the world. He was extremely 1-ish in the sense that he saw the material world as corrupt and out of touch and sought to change that with his music and his spirituality. I've seen him typed as 1w9 most places, but I'll give 9w1 a deep consideration, too. Both influences are equally strong.

While I do think that Ringo's gut fix is 9w8, I still believe that he is a core 7. I don't think that he has the ethereal quality that a 9 has; he's more grounded and carefree, like a 7. (Also, Ringo didn't write "With A Little Help From My Friends". The others wrote it for him. So her analysis of those lyrics is basically meaningless ) His "Peace and Love" mantra isn't 9-based; it's social-first based. 7s don't like conflict, either-- they want the world to be lighthearted and easy. Ringo's energy is completely extroverted, there is none of the introverted self-simmering, in a sense, that 9s have. He is completely pleasure-seeking; for example, look at his string of drug "adventures" with Keith Moon in the '70s. Ringo has the happy, people-pleasing, uplifting 7 energy at his core.
EDIT: But I will give core 9 some thought, simply because the "freedom" aspect of 7 fits only as well as the "peace of mind" focus of a 9. Neither is 100%. I think he has a strong influence from whichever fix isn't his core, though right now I'll maintain that he is core 7.


----------



## Maker of helmets (Sep 8, 2014)

@piscesfish

I am interested in your observation of John as 64-

Do you think he could be 641? (!)

Like he was sometimes impatient with others' small mindedness at the level of philosophy, and yet not really in an aggressive way, more in just a stubborn way that said he knew how they were thinking was not sufficient to the task of changing things to how they could be (?)

Do you know John's MBTI?!


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

I think John was an ENFP counterphobic 6w7.

The music of the Beatles has a strong 9w8 vibe, mostly due to the influence of the other members but if you read about John's private life and his anger issues and if you listen to his interviews and observe his mannerisms, he's clearly a 6. He was self contradictory, conflicted, projected a lot of issues on Yoko and not quite as passive and peace-loving as he's usually depicted in history.

He was calculating, impulsive, tormented, overwhelmed, complex.
I enjoy this woman and the way she words things.


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

Maker of helmets said:


> @piscesfish
> 
> I am interested in your observation of John as 64-
> 
> ...


I think he could be 641, but in my eyes he could almost equally be 649 or 648. I see a critical worldview, desire for peace of mind, and brash outward anger all in him, which is why I'm torn regarding his gut fix. But I do think he had a 4 fix-- he had melancholy moods and a need to break free from tradition (and frankly, I don't see 3 or 2 in him at all).

I feel strongly that he is an ENTP in Myers-Briggs.


----------



## Maker of helmets (Sep 8, 2014)

What do you think of 6w7 4w3 1w9 for John?

What are the characteristics of 4w3 over 4w5?

And what would the difference be between 1w9 and 1w2?

I think he would be maybe 1w9 over 1w2,

and that maybe some of the struggles with creating a space for himself, and competitiveness with others, could be from 4w3? (!)

Honestly I am just guessing.

What do you think about ENFJ for John, granted he was conflicted with how he expressed himself sometimes?

I feel somehow closer akin to John than a lot of people I have never met before!

I am just thinking he could have been a somewhat shy, reluctant and somewhat conflicted ENFJ


----------



## Baerlieber (May 18, 2015)

Ok we all know those Ringo songs would never have been what they were without him...I think that's the point. Even the beatles knew it, that's why they gave him the songs. Plus those were his drum parts, almost always. 

George was a nine. He was collaborative, had tons of friends, kept the peace; he even stayed friends with Clapton after Clapton stole his wife. Nines can have strong morals. Classic sx nine with a one wing, fairly healthy and integrated. 

No way john was a four or nine; not possible if you know about his life

Ringo: almost all enneagram experts agree he is a classic nine. Famous sevens include Bette midler, Jim Carrey, robin Williams. It's a head type, performative and center stage. So different from ringo. Ringo was laid back and melted into the crowd. Everyone's friend and supporter. Gentle gut type.


----------



## Baerlieber (May 18, 2015)

Oh--sorry for the typos in my above post. I was on my smart phone. Regarding John's MBTI: ENFP is really interesting. I'm still trying to figure out their MBTI types.

I suppose I don't know enough about ENFJ to say... 

Anybody think he could have been an INTP? Sort of hairbrained, heady, and scattered? (Though all the INTPs I know in person are very kind and not prone to the kind of angry reactivity John had.) He just had a lot of introvert traits. 
Anybody know what the rest of their MBTI types might have been?


----------



## personality-guy (Dec 22, 2020)

Updated this post!


----------

